# 10-17 /10-18 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

10-17
Got to the pier about midnight and went looking for mullet . It was high tide and just starting to go out . The mullet were scattered and hard to get unless you were willing to catch them 2 and 3 at a time  ... In 2 hours I managed about 60 mullet.
I was fishing by 2:30am . The bite was great once I located the fish (trout). The snappers and stripers made their presence known but it didnt phase me as I was after trout .... Kinda hard to ignore some of those crashes on the surface 
Once I found the trout it was one after another but they were all spikes ... Got 5 keepers but they were 13" to 13.5" and skinny so I released them all . I made a move as the sun rose and landed a 15.5" trout that I released also and then lost a nice one about 18 to 20 inches .. The bite stopped as the tide slowed and when it turned the stripers bite with fury ... I landed about a dozen and lost a few ... They were 18 to 26 inches.... I probably landed about 30 snappers and some werent even hooked ... Greedy bastards just wouldnt let the bait go , I didnt even set the hook on the blues ... They were terrible and if you were on the pier you'd have heard me cursing . I got a few bluefish in the 20" range. I probably landed about 40 trout and got 2 black drum about 12 to 15 inches. The water temps are dropping and the water was very clear. All in all a great night with many many fish .... Just none to take home ... I was home by 7:30am ..

10-18
Decided to stock up on mullet if I could so I headed to the pier at about 9pm ... I walked the pier and talked to 2 friends ... One was catching schoolies and the other flounder  ... I saw 1 keeper flounder caught and about 8tb's and about 4 striper tb's ... Snappers were under every light as well as some stripers and spikes. I saw ZERO mullet while on the pier. I hit the sand and went searching .... Drew showed up about 10pm and was trying to get mullet too . We both worked together and in about 2 hours we got about 80 mullet . I caught a SOLE in my castnet and it was about 2" long and cool as heck  We also had a deer come to take a look at us and then he started "Barking" at us  LMAO !
Drew decided to leave and said he'd get up with me in the morning but about 5 minutes after he walked away from me I heard him yell something ... He walked back to tell me someone broke into his vehichle and stole 2 rods including a ST Croix Rod and Stradic reel ... Not sure about the other rod. Man what a bummer ! I feel for ya Drew .
I continue my search for mullet until about 2:00am and got 1 more mullet in almost 1.5 hours and lots of walking ... 
Well I hadnt planned of fishing but heck I was there and no more mullet so I geared up ... Dont you know it as I was launching the mullet were on the beach and as I got about 20 feet out I had Cobbs going airborn all around me ... I was commited now but I sure would have loved to get some Cobbs.
On the way out and as I passed the barricade I drifted around while I filleted about 40 mullet and chummed a spot with the carcasses for later on 
On my way to my first stop I saw a few nice stripers in the shadows and dropped anchor. I started with fillets and first cast netted me a flounder and trout .. both tb's and second cast got me a striper and trout ... I'm thinking its gonna be another good trout bite but for the next 2 hours It was striper madness with the exception of 1 9" sea bass. The stripers were thick and loud and 2 at a time was common . I also had a few that took both hooks. At one point I thought I had a huge drum as the drag sang but after a battle I have another double ... 2 stripers one is 30.5" and the other was 26"
about 10 cast after that I get a nice fish that I could not turn and it went under thpier and broke me off ... Re-rig and a few sat later get a 28.75" striper and again 10 minutes later another one takes off to the other side of the pier ... I keep him on for a few and then it went nuts on the surface before my line gave in and broke ... It was weird watching my fish way on the other side of the pier on top .. About 20 minutes after that I get another striper at 28.25" and cant believe it. I have never caught 2 keeper stripers at CHP and I get 3 in less that an hour  
I probably landed about 40 stripers before the tide slowed and the bite stopped ... With nothing biting and no surface action I went out front and found the blues ... They were from the front of the pier to as far as I could see towards the inner wall ... I have never seen it like that. There was no getting under them so I had some old mullet I brought jsut for this reason ... I figured if I kept them busy I could get by them so I started chumming about 6 at a time and when they took the bait I made my cast ... I did get 4 trout but only tb's and a few more stripers but soon teh snapper were from top to bottom and some were a bit bigger around 22" to 24" . I ran out of chum and rthe blues wanted more and settled for my bait so I moved again and set up for the sun rise bite ... Got 1 14" trout and more stripers so I called it a day at 7am.
I still have about 35 filleted mullet  .. The bigger stripers wanted the whole mullet and the smaller one took the fillets so I stuck with the whole mullet ... 
Water still clear and still no mullet 
I was home by 8am.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice dude!!!! It's that time of year again when I get that warm and fuzzy feelin'


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmm..... Keep gettin that itch to come back down there when I read your reports!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Well done, Tom. Well done. Hope to fish w/ you soon.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Way to go Tom.


----------

